# Wie eng müssen Bike Schuhe sein?



## BikeRaver (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich habe mir neue Bike Schuhe gekauft und weiß nicht so richtig wie eng die sein dürfen sollen....

Schuhe sind die SIDI Five XC, ich habe eigentlich die Schuhgröße 44,5 bestellt habe ich die 45. Ich habe derzeit von der großen Zehe zur Schuhspitze ca. kleiner Finger breit Platz, sollte es nicht immer Daumen breit sein oder müssen Bike Schuhe enger sitzen?


----------



## bobons (2. Juli 2013)

So weit wie nötig, damit man auch nach längeren Fahrten noch alle Zehen spürt, so eng wie möglich, um die Effizienz zu erhöhen.
Wenn der Fuss im Schuh wandern kann, pedaliert man nicht mehr mit der größtmöglichen Kraft und verschwendet einen Teil der Energie zur Positionierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeRaver (2. Juli 2013)

Also solten sie doch etwas enger sein oder?
Ich habe nach vorn zur Spitze ca. 1cm Platz aber an der Seite sind die Schuhe ja enger, ist eine ganz Schwierige Entscheidung ich habe jetzt nochmal zum testen die 46 bestellt.
Ich weiß ja auch nicht wie weit sich die Schuhe beim Tragen noch ausdehnen....


----------



## Sascha_DH (2. Juli 2013)

Eng sollen die Schuhe nicht sein, sondern einfach gut passen! Du musst einfach ein gutes Gefühl haben. Wenn die Schuhe jetzt schon grenzwertig sind, wie sind sie dann erst, wenn Deine Füße ein wenig angeschwollen sind? Der schönste Teil beim Biken soll ja nicht der Part sein, an dem man endlich die Schuhe wieder ausziehen darf.

Darauf, ob sich ein Schuh irgendwann doch mal "einlatscht", würde ich nie hoffen, vorher wirst du die Schuhe und die Blasen an deinen Füßen hassen.


----------



## Lateralus (3. Juli 2013)

Ohne hin- und herrutschen, ohne Schmerzen. Das sind die beiden Randbedingungen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Juli 2013)

gut passen müssen sie einfach wie grundsätzlich jeder schuh, Sascha sagt es ja schon.
nicht zu eng sonst drückts+ schmerzts und eben auch ned zu gross das du darin schwimmst.

 wieviel platz vorne oder nicht hängt von deiner fussform+ schnitt des schuhs ab und wird dir keiner beantworten können da keiner deine füsse hat, bei manchen schuhen hat man vorne noch viel platz bei anderen gar nicht.

genausowenig kann dir keiner das passende schuhmodell für deine füsse empfehlen, kann sein das der schuh den du dir ausgesucht hast für deine füsse völlig unpassend ist, da solltest dich auf dein gefühl verlassen.

 die frage mit wie eng ist denk ich bishen unglücklich gewählt, oder hört sich so an als ob du zu kleine schuhe verwenden willst oder sowas vorraussetzt fürs radfahren, ganz klar nicht machen.


----------



## BikeRaver (3. Juli 2013)

Danke ich dachte nur das die Bike Schuhe etwas enger sitzen müssen wie z.b. Wanderschuhe.
Also meine alten Bike Schuhe haben vorne ca. 0,5cm mehr Platz und selbst da hatte ich schon eingeschlafene Zehen auf langen Strecken.
Ich denke mal das man durch die Ratsche an den Sidi Schuhen eh nicht weiter im Schuh rutschen kann.


----------

